# I migliori giochi per PS3. Esclusive e Multi. Voti



## admin (25 Novembre 2013)

Con la nuova generazione di console ormai sul mercato, si può iniziare a fare un bilancio dei migliori titoli della old gen. 

Per chi non li avesse ancora giocati, questo credo sia il momento giusto. I prezzi (in particolare quelli dell'usato) caleranno. Di conseguenza, si potranno trovare buone occasioni. In attesa che Playstation 4 sforni titoli interessanti.

Quali sono stati, per voi, i migliori giochi della Ps3?

Di seguito, riporto la classifica, con tanti di voti, dei migliori giochi di sempre. Da SG.


Titolo - Voto

Gta 5: 10

The Last of us: 10

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim: 9,6

God Of War 3: 9,6

Metal Gear Solid 4: 9,6

Bioshock Infinite: 9,5

No No Kuni: 9,5

Mass Effect 3: 9,5

L.A. Noir: 9,5

Mass Effect 2: 9,5

Little Big Planet: 9,5

GTA 4: 9,5

Batman Arkham City: 9,4

Portal 2: 9,4

Uncharted 2: 9,4

Killzone 2: 9,4

Uncharted 3: 9,3

Fifa 12: 9,3

Little Big Planet 2: 9,3

COD Black Ops: 9,3

Fifa 11: 9,3

Super Street Fighter 4: 9,3

Bioshock: 9,3

COD 4: 9,3

Dead Space 2: 9,2

COD Modern Warfare 2: 9,2

Fifa 10: 9,2

The Beatles Rock Band: 9,2

Resident Evil 5: 9,2

Street Fighter 4: 9,2

COD Modern Warfare 3: 9,1

Dark Souls 9,1

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift: 9,1

The Secret Of Monkey Island 2: 9,1

Demon's Souls: 9,1

Red Dead Redemption: 9,1

Assassin's Creed 2: 9,1

Resistance 2: 9,1

Fallout 3: 9,1

The Elder Scroll Oblivion: 9,1

Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag: 9


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Novembre 2013)

io ne devo recuperare tantissimi...God of War, GTA V, The Last of Us, Max Payne 3, Hitman Absolution e altri
quello che mi è piaciuto di più è stato Mafia II (la mia serie preferita)
La Saga Uncharted pure è stata stupenda


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Novembre 2013)

Metterei nella lista The Darkness, molto meglio dei COD e robaccia varia.


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Metterei nella lista The Darkness, molto meglio dei COD e robaccia varia.



Si, anche io odio gli sparatutto in prima persona. Non si capisce nulla. C'è da dire, però, che prendono sempre voti abbastanza alti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si, anche io odio gli sparatutto in prima persona. Non si capisce nulla. C'è da dire, però, che prendono sempre voti abbastanza alti.


Non è il genere in sè. Half Life (l'intera saga) è un capolavoro, Killzone è un buon sparatutto, Portal è geniale, ma il successo che ha avuto Cod è vergognoso a dir poco.


----------



## juventino (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non è il genere in sè. Half Life (l'intera saga) è un capolavoro, Killzone è un buon sparatutto, Portal è geniale, ma il successo che ha avuto Cod è vergognoso a dir poco.



Dire che Portal sia uno spara tutto lo trovo molto riduttivo. È più un puzzle game in prima persona.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dire che Portal sia uno spara tutto lo trovo molto riduttivo. È più un puzzle game in prima persone


Assolutamente.


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2013)

Cod è l'online della Playstation3 per eccellenza. Che poi non piaccia come genere ci sta.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Novembre 2013)

Compratevi la trilogia di Mass effect e godrete come muli


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non è il genere in sè. Half Life (l'intera saga) è un capolavoro, Killzone è un buon sparatutto, Portal è geniale, ma il successo che ha avuto Cod è vergognoso a dir poco.



COD ha interamente costruito il suo successo sul primo Modern Warfare (titolo fantastico,ci ho giocato per due anni).Poi,a parte Modern Warfare 2,il resto è schifo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Novembre 2013)

Con calma vorrei recuperarli tutti. Impiegherò tipo 5 anni a finirli tutti!


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2013)

Mi lascia un pò perplesso Red Dead cosi in basso... E anche black flag sinceramente...


----------



## Brain84 (25 Novembre 2013)

Ho la fortuna di aver giocato a praticamente tutti i giochi messi in questa lista.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi lascia un pò perplesso Red Dead cosi in basso... E anche black flag sinceramente...


Non sei l'unico a pensare che la classifica sia alquanto discutibile, inoltre ci sono giochi con voti troppo alti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mass Effect 2: 9,5



Ho iniziato a recuperare i grandi classici della PS3, per così dire  La mia ragazza mi ha regalato Mass Effect 2. Prime impressioni molto buone!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Little Big Planet: 9,5



Provato ieri sera, sembra fantastico! Aspetto a giudicare sul serio, ma almeno i primi livelli sono splendidi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a recuperare i grandi classici della PS3, per così dire  La mia ragazza mi ha regalato Mass Effect 2. Prime impressioni molto buone!



io pure l'ho iniziato da poco e per adesso mi sembra un gioco abbastanza normale...vediamo perchè mi aspetto tanto da questo e il 3


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io pure l'ho iniziato da poco e per adesso mi sembra un gioco abbastanza normale...vediamo perchè mi aspetto tanto da questo e il 3



Devo dire che nonostante l'entusiasmo iniziale, mi sta un pochino deludendo. Ma sono ancora agli inizi suppongo, quindi un giudizio vero lo darò più in la


----------



## Milo (5 Gennaio 2014)

io mi ero innamorato del MW3, ci giocavo tutti i giorni... ora sono passato alla play 4 e ho preso il ghost... rimpiango amaramente il MW3... ora forse passo a battlefild 4 (mai giocato), perché il ghost fa davvero pena


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Devo dire che nonostante l'entusiasmo iniziale, mi sta un pochino deludendo. Ma sono ancora agli inizi suppongo, quindi un giudizio vero lo darò più in la



idem...a me piacciono i giochi d'azione con le missioni numerate xD ho voluto provare questa saga per curiosità...poi sta Miranda è suprema


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> idem...a me piacciono i giochi d'azione con le missioni numerate xD ho voluto provare questa saga per curiosità...poi sta Miranda è suprema


Ahah concordo su Miranda :-D


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Uncharted 2: 9,4



Recuperato anche questo titolo! Un supermercato della mia zona stranamente lo dava a 5 euro


----------



## vota DC (31 Luglio 2014)

Lol Monkey Islad 2

Ma Gta 4 cosa ci fa? Gta San Andreas ha avuto una versione per Ps3 ed è meglio di Gta 4 pur non essendo stato creato con quella console.


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Agosto 2014)

Mesi fa appena uscita la PS4 ho preso la ps3 con Last of Us e GT6 e mi sono poi preso usati alcuni dei titoli già elencati  Uno dei migliori investimenti mai fatti


----------



## Eziomare (28 Agosto 2014)

Ho comprato a Gennaio la ps4 quasi solo per sfizio (giocato solo sporadiche partite a Fifa 14 con qualche amico) e il primo gioco che ho acquistato è stato The last of us 2 settimane fa...è una roba clamorosa, giuro che quando ho inziato a giocare ero in trance, mi pareva di stare in un film, che figata.
Considerate pero' che l'ultimo volta che avevo giocato (fifa 14 a parte) era sulla ps2 un gioco che si chiamava forbidden siren (o qualcosa del genere)


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ho comprato a Gennaio la ps4 quasi solo per sfizio (giocato solo sporadiche partite a Fifa 14 con qualche amico) e il primo gioco che ho acquistato è stato The last of us 2 settimane fa...è una roba clamorosa, giuro che quando ho inziato a giocare ero in trance, mi pareva di stare in un film, che figata.
> Considerate pero' che l'ultimo volta che avevo giocato (fifa 14 a parte) era sulla ps2 un gioco che si chiamava forbidden siren (o qualcosa del genere)



TLoU è un qualcosa di clamoroso, dopo l'introduzione era già entrato nelle mie grazie, dopo averlo finito è senza dubbio uno dei migliori giochi mai creati


----------

